# tripod collar for 135 f/2



## pwp (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a 135 f/2, it's a nice sharp copy which needed +9 AFMA on all my bodies to become stellar. But I hardly use it, reaching more often for the 70-200 f/2.8isII. 

Just now I realised why...no tripod collar. I shoot well over 50% portrait orientation, often on a monopod. If there was a tripod collar for the 135 f/2 I know I'd use it almost daily. 

A quick web search including eBay revealed nothing...does anyone know if this item is exists?

-PW


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 28, 2013)

The lens isn't designed to accept one. The knurled area is too close to the body, then there's the switches/distance window, and the bare part after that rotates (it's part of the focus ring, just not rubberized).

As a generic (but expensive) solution for non-collared lenses, you could look at Really Right Stuff's Camera Rotation Device. I think Custom Brackets has something like it, as well. 

EDIT: Regarding simply finding a collar with the right diameter, lenses designed to take a collar have a 'flat' area for it. There are highly customized (and costly) solutions for some lenses - well, actually I'm only aware of one, the Hartblei collar for TS-E 17/24 lenses to eliminate parallax for shift panos), not aware of anything for the 135L.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 28, 2013)

I do not know tripod collar specific to 135L, but some may happen to be the same diameter. Try to measure the diameter of 135L where you fit the collar. Then search for information with sellers necklace for 100L, 200L, MP-E65. Good luck in the search.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 28, 2013)

An L-bracket for your body (and a lever clamp if you want to change more quickly) is an option.

Jim


----------



## surapon (Aug 28, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> An L-bracket for your body (and a lever clamp if you want to change more quickly) is an option.
> 
> Jim



+ 1 for L Bracket = www.kirkphoto.com

http://www.kirkphoto.com/L-Brackets.html
Surapon
PS. 7D + EF 85 mm. F/ 1.2 L MK II USM


----------



## pwp (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes I thought this might be the case with the collar for the 135 f/2...no-go. Thanks for that.
The L Bracket looks like a viable option. I'll check that out.

Another reason I think I reach for the 135 f/2 less often is the lack of IS. Maybe I don't have the steady hands that other more fortunate photographers are blessed with. IS is a tool that bumps my keeper rate way up. 

This has got me thinking I should off-load the 135 f/2 and get a Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro which can take a collar and has IS. Is the AF on the 100mm f/2.8L Macro quick? (Unlike my glacial old EF 100 macro from last century).

If there is a MkII 135 in Canon's future, IS and an optional collar would be appreciated.

-PW


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 28, 2013)

Thought you had an L-bracket already, for some reason. It's not as fast as a collar, and a little cumbersome on a monopod, but definitely what I'd try first (and what I use with non-collared lenses). 

The AF on the 100L is slower than the 135L and 70-200 II, and tends to hunt in dim light (it's an f/2.8 lens, but it's in Group C on the 1D X/5DIII - it doesn't activate any f/2.8 high precision points). Using the focus limiter helps, but it's not a total fix. If you depend on fast AF, it's not the best choice, IMO.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 28, 2013)

+1 - was about to say L bracket and portrait grip as well...


----------



## brad-man (Aug 29, 2013)

Not the most balanced solution, but a tiltable mono head will do it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sirui-Aluminium-Two-Way-Tilt-Head-L-10-With-Quick-Release-Plate-For-Monopod-DSLR-/171070143603?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d4933c73

I have this mounted on my monopod and it comes in quite handy. Note that the plate does not change axis, so you can tilt forward/backwards w/lens plate and sideways only with camera plate (for portrait).


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 30, 2013)

pwp said:


> I have a 135 f/2, it's a nice sharp copy which needed +9 AFMA on all my bodies to become stellar. But I hardly use it, reaching more often for the 70-200 f/2.8isII.
> 
> Just now I realised why...no tripod collar. I shoot well over 50% portrait orientation, often on a monopod. If there was a tripod collar for the 135 f/2 I know I'd use it almost daily.
> 
> ...



its a light lens why not just use an L bracket on your body?
thats what I do anyway


----------

